
Why we parted ways with Grammarly (and you should too) - jmedwards
https://medium.com/kayako-engineering/why-we-parted-ways-with-grammarly-and-you-should-too-dea483bef823
======
jgwhite
I hope the post is fair. Let me know if it isn’t. Our goal is to explain the
situation to our customers, and help make other teams aware that their apps
may be suffering similar issues.

~~~
theblacktaxi
Hey Jamie, my name is Sergey and I'm a developer for the Grammarly extension.
Sorry to see you had so much trouble with Grammarly! That definitely wasn't
our intention – quite the contrary.

Thanks to your debugging video pinpointing the issue, we have been able to fix
it. There was a bug where Grammarly would try to poke nodes outside of the
input field in certain cases. It should be fixed now in the latest version of
Grammarly for Chrome – please check it out and let me know if it helped.

~~~
0xADADA
Sergey, I'm also running into this. Is there a way to prevent grammarly from
running on our app from the code? An a css class, or <meta> tag we can add to
opt-out?

------
0xADADA
Holy crap, i just got our first bug report about this exact same problem,
Ember 2.14.

~~~
jgwhite
The latest version of the Grammarly extension resolved the problem entirely
for us. Hope it does the same for you!

